# Blower resister location for Nissan Sentra 2012



## alex1002 (Oct 17, 2018)

i am looking for some help to locate the blower resister on a Nissan Sentra 2012. If anyone can help me i would appreciate it.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

It's out of sight behind the accelerator pedal. You can reach the connector without removing the pedal, but you can't get on the screws easily working blind, so removing the pedal assembly is best when changing it.


----------

